# Walk the bridge on Live Oak Canyon?



## Bikegeek1968 (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed this? After 15 years, the bridge at the bottom of the corkscrew has been repaved, but there are now signs telling cyclists to dismount and walk across the brigde. So what used to take three seconds to cross now takes 30. Not that I'll be walking across it anytime soon. I can't imagine the logic behind the sign. Here's to hoping I actually get a ticket, it would be fun to go to court on this one.


----------

